# An old warrior of yester-year.  "Birth of a giant"



## Eye In The Sky (30 May 2016)

Found this one on youtube, thought some might find it interesting.

Birth of a giant The CP-107 Argus.


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 May 2016)

Thanks for that link! Looks like good times for Canadair-CL28, TBirds and Sabres on the production line of the same plant floor.


----------

